

3 Chrome bugs I've been bitten by - dreeves

The first one is definitely a pernicious (and known) bug. The second is probably my own fault but I think Safari handles it smarter. The third is, ok, I just googled around and it's not a bug, but it drove me nuts a couple times and is sort of relevant to the SOPA discussion so I'll leave it on the list!<p>1. If you paste into a textarea, the newlines get silently stripped when you submit the form.<p>Documented here:
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=104620<p>But it's more insidious than in that example, because you never find out the newline-stripped version got submitted.<p>I've sent some embarrassing emails where everything was smashed together into a single block of text.<p>2. Double-clicking a submit button submits the form twice. Firefox does this too, so I guess it's my app's fault for not handling the duplicate submissions properly, but Safari gets this right.<p>3. DNS pre-fetching. Make sure it's off before testing your move to a new webhost!  http://blog.chromium.org/2008/09/dns-prefetching-or-pre-resolving.html
======
nikcub
ill add one: when you console.log elements they are 'live' in the console.

so for eg. log an element, alter it, and then log it again both logs will show
the new instance of the element.

